# Carbon Fiber LED shift light steering wheel



## VDUBINNVR6 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I recently installed a new carbon fiber LED shift light steering wheel onto my MK4 R32. I love how it turned out and think it's a nice addition to the car. The company I will link below, but they also make wheels for the Golf R, GTI and other VW models. If your interested in buying let them know that Andrew sent you they will help you out!

If you want to see my install vlog video I will link it below.





VW MK4 R32 Performance Carbon Wheel


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Not a mod I’d do, but I enjoyed the video. 

Liked and subscribed. Nice work.


----------



## VDUBINNVR6 (Mar 17, 2013)

PSU said:


> Not a mod I’d do, but I enjoyed the video.
> 
> Liked and subscribed. Nice work.


Thank you! ya it was a good mod to do for the R32. Hoping to get some more mods on in the next few weeks.


----------



## truetifoso (Jun 18, 2005)

VDUBINNVR6 said:


> Thank you! ya it was a good mod to do for the R32. Hoping to get some more mods on in the next few weeks.





VDUBINNVR6 said:


> Thank you! ya it was a good mod to do for the R32. Hoping to get some more mods on in the next few weeks.


You definitely sold me on it. A working airbag was my primary concern. I’m not willing to trade safety for looks.
Thanks for the video.


----------



## lloydD (Jan 10, 2014)

Nice mod. The LEDs make it really cool.


----------



## SicilianVW (Jun 26, 2021)

VDUBINNVR6 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I recently installed a new carbon fiber LED shift light steering wheel onto my MK4 R32. I love how it turned out and think it's a nice addition to the car. The company I will link below, but they also make wheels for the Golf R, GTI and other VW models. If your interested in buying let them know that Andrew sent you they will help you out!
> 
> ...


So sick bro looking for one of these for the MK7 in the near future!


----------

